# outlook 2007 keine bilder zu sehen



## Classica (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Auf meinem PC in Outlook 2007 sind in den E-Mails keine Biler zu sehen. Sehr ärgerlich, zumal die gleiche Installation auf dem Notebook einwandfrei läuft. Habe alle Einstellungen verglichen und keine Abweichungen gefunde.

Nach herumsurfen habe ich auch verschiede Tricks ausprobiert wie im Vertrauensstellungscenter gesagt alle bilder sollen gedownloadet werden, mein IE ist immer online und in der Registry habe ich den Eintrag html-Bilder anzeigen gestellt. Was kann es sein? Selbst das Bild meiner eigenen Signatur ist nur als schwarzer Rahmen zu sehen!

Da ich viel mit Bildern arbeite, ist es für mich sehr lästig leute anzuschreiben. Zumal ich keinem kunden sagen kann, schicken sie es mir als anhang, ich kann keine bilder empfangen....:-( doof!

Wer kann mir da helfen?


----------



## Classica (15. Mai 2008)

Kann es denn sein, dass niemand eine Antwort weiß
Irgendwo muss es doch jemanden geben, der auch dieses Problem hat!!


----------



## feliceman (31. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich habe genau dasselbe problem.
hast du spy-ot auf deinem pc? unser datenbank-chef, den ich gefragt habe, meint es kann daran liegen. hab spy-bot deinstalliert, mag aber trotzdem nicht.
in der reg mag ich nicht selbst rumfummeln.
ansonsten habe ich alles richtig eingestellt. bin im moment wirklich überfragt. kam von heute auf morgen - sehr suspekt!


----------



## 10110010 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Extras->Vertrauensstellungscenter...
Automatischer Download.
oberer Hacken weg machen!

MFG 01


----------



## HackeZeh (26. März 2010)

Das ist nicht die Lösung des Problems. Der Haken war schon nicht gesetzt, trotzdem werden keine Bilder angezeigt.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee ?


----------

